# Mushroom Id



## matthew j (Oct 10, 2015)

These look kinda like oyster mushrooms to me but no way I'd eat without help Iding them. What ya think?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure look like oysters but hard to say for sure from the pics.


----------



## wildman0517 (Oct 13, 2015)

I been looking for someone to take me in to learn the mushroom hunting skill it seems hard to find someone willing to take you out and spread the knowledge


----------



## GLS (Oct 17, 2015)

You'd be hard pressed to find someone you don't know willing to take you into their honey holes.  It's no different than turkey, duck, woodcock or other specialists's willingness to share information about public land spots.  If I were you, I'd limit myself to chanterelles and morels.  They are easier to identify and nothing beats them on a dinner plate.  Chanterelles have a longer season and start flushing in June through October here in the low country.   
Don't bother looking for them unless you've had a lot of rain in your area.  I find them in well drained areas under oaks and sometimes mixed in with pines.  I have found my biggest spots cruising in my truck on woods roads looking through the woods.  I can see chants in the woods up to 50 or so yards from my truck while cruising.  Of course walking the woods is good, but I have to cover a lot of gound to check out my spots.  Once you start finding them, it is best not to blab where you found them.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 19, 2015)

Those look similar to chicken of the woods. Not sure of the correct name. The underside of them doesn't look quite right, though. 

Maybe try http://www.americanmushrooms.com. Great resource for identifying mushrooms. We used it to identify some turkey tails that we harvested for a friend who makes a tea with them to help with his diabetes. He swears by it. Said it has almost done away with his need for insulin.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Oct 19, 2015)

joshb311 said:


> Those look similar to chicken of the woods. Not sure of the correct name. The underside of them doesn't look quite right, though.



Definitely not Chickens. Check this out: http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/mushrooming/edible-mushrooms


----------



## willgreer (Nov 16, 2015)

White oysters. To mature though.


----------

